# Transporting Packages... Best way to keep them contained?



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

When I was a kid I rode with 25 packages in the back of a station wagon that was 45 years ago it was no big deal. Last year I took my mentor with to return the favor and had 5 in the the car for a 3 hour drive they just go in the windows again no big deal.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've never been stung by a bee in my trucks. And I've had hundreds loose when I dumped a nuc making to sharp a turn on the seat next to me.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just take a look at the packages and make sure they are secure, then have them in your car in a way they can't move or tip.

They must have full airflow around them ie not have the mesh put up against anything, they should not get direct sun, and the car should be kept cool.

One way for 3 packages would be put them in the back of your hatch with a decent gap between each, then tack a piece of wood across the top of them all making them immovable. Don't drive the tacks all the way in, so they are easy to pull out at journeys end without damaging the packages. Only do that if you are competent with hammer and nails, don't want to cause more issues than you solve!

Should a bee or two escape during the journey just wind all the windows down till they leave, but this should not happen if the packages are OK.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

If you are at all nervous about it you can put each one i a mesh laundry bag, if any get out they shouldn't get out of the bag. But like the others have said, it is unlikely you will have any problem, hundreds of thousands of packages are shipped every year.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Most Often multiple packages are fastened together with furring strips which provides air circulation. watch the temp and you will be all right I do it all the time. They are honey bees not panthers.LOL


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> then tack a piece of wood across the top of them all ...


I'd take my battery operated drill/driver and some screws instead.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I regularly bring swarms home with me in the cab of the truck. Invariably loose ones head to the glass and if it bothers you that much just roll down the window.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Dan the bee guy said:


> When I was a kid I rode with 25 packages in the back of a station wagon that was 45 years ago it was no big deal. Last year I took my mentor with to return the favor and had 5 in the the car for a 3 hour drive they just go in the windows again no big deal.


lol, that's an awesome visual. Reminded me of my folks 70's? station wagon that had two 'flip-up' seats in the back that faced each other where spare tires are kept now. If I recall correctly, it had 'wood' sticker exterior 'paneling' on metallic green paint. Fun stuff.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

No bees got out, they all survived fine, 2 hour drive, then sit for 2 more before we were ready to put them in boxes.


----------



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

My packages road next to me in cab of truck. Even had some hanging on outside of packages. They were content with staying with their sisters it seemed. Was an hour trip home, too.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

StingerMcStung said:


> lol, that's an awesome visual. Reminded me of my folks 70's? station wagon that had two 'flip-up' seats in the back that faced each other where spare tires are kept now. If I recall correctly, it had 'wood' sticker exterior 'paneling' on metallic green paint. Fun stuff.


Vacation ?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

camero7 said:


> I've never been stung by a bee in my trucks. And I've had hundreds loose when I dumped a nuc making to sharp a turn on the seat next to me.


There is no telling how many times I've been stung by a bee in a truck.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Vacation ?


Hah! Unfortunately, Clark's "family truckster" was nicer.

https://www.google.com/search?q="fa...KEwium_Cqs9TKAhVO4GMKHV4kAhcQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_

But to stay on topic: a lot of packages could fit in a family truckster, particularly with Aunt Edna on top.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright, I have to laugh at this; when StingerMcStung mentioned his parents station wagon I immediately thought "oh, me too" , except I then noticed the year  Thw woody station wagon I thought of was my grandfathers, the original woody station wagon, bee boxes and cigar smoke! And he was the SLOWEST driver ever with a huge line of cars behind us. Good memory!


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a friend that had a package shift. Cut the mesh and allowed several hundred loose in his truck. Drove with suit. My issue is if emergency( such as car accident) someone could die. Secure those puppies!! The life you save may be your own


----------

